# Tom Brady officially leaves the New England Patriots; will sign with Tampa Bay Buccaneers for roughly $30 million



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 18, 2020)

_Was Brady the right choice, or did this man get snubbed?_









						Report: Brady, Buccaneers Agree to Deal in Principle
					

Six-time Super Bowl winner Tom Brady is reportedly expected to sign with the Tampa Bay Buccaneers.




					www.si.com
				




*Six-time Super Bowl winner Tom Brady is expected to sign with the Tampa Bay Buccaneers, according to ESPN's Adam Schefter and Jeff Darlington. 

According to the NFL Network's Ian Rapoport, the two have agreed upon a deal in principle at a contract valued at roughly $30 million per year. 

While there is no official announcement date set up between Brady and the Buccaneers, the Chargers, another reported leading suitor, believe they are "out of the running" for Brady after making him an offer, according to NFL Network's Jim Trotter. The Brady camp, per Trotter, "has led the Chargers to believe he is going to stay back East because of family considerations."

Brady announced on Tuesday morning that he would be leaving New England after 20 seasons. He announced his decision in a social media post titled "Forever A Patriot."

“To all my teammates, coaches, executives and staff, Coach Belichick, RKK and the Kraft family and the entire organization," Brady wrote, "I want to say thank you for the past twenty years of my life and the daily commitment to winning and creating a winning club built on great values.

"Although my football journey will take place elsewhere, I appreciated everything that we have achieved and am grateful for our incredible TEAM accomplishments. I have been privileged to have had the opportunity to know each and every one of you, and to have the memories we’ve created together.”*


----------



## dreamworks face (Mar 18, 2020)

30 million is 7 million more than he was paid last year on the Pats.  That's a lot of fucking money for a 42 year old quarterback.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 18, 2020)

Cool will he teach them how to use deflated balls too?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 18, 2020)

dreamworks face said:


> 30 million is 7 million more than he was paid last year on the Pats.  That's a lot of fucking money for a 42 year old quarterback.


I guess the moral is never give up on your dreams even after you hit 40.


----------



## I'm Mrs. Mustachios! (Mar 18, 2020)

Foles will be an upgrade in New England.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 18, 2020)

In the words of Rich "Rich Evans" Evans: That means something, to somebody.


----------



## MrTroll (Mar 18, 2020)

It's a disgrace that a promising young quarterback like Colin Kaepernick, with so many years of potential greatness ahead of him, gets blackballed from the entire league while some old washed up has-been like Brady gets $30 million.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Mar 18, 2020)

MrTroll said:


> It's a disgrace that a promising young quarterback like Colin Kaepernick, with so many years of potential greatness ahead of him, gets blackballed from the entire league while some old washed up has-been like Brady gets $30 million.


Shut up, Patriots fans get to bitch about Tom Brady now when his new team crushes them.


----------



## US Marine Hyde (Mar 18, 2020)

As a Pats fan, this shit cuts deep. The Brady-Belichick legacy deserved a better end than this.


----------



## Sherlock Holmes (Mar 18, 2020)

RIP Shameless Jameis


----------

